# REAL NAMES



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey modeler's post your real name's so we all get to know each other a little bit more  



My real name is T-jay


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

my real name is rob.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

joseph


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRCHEVDLX_@Apr 1 2006, 05:33 PM~5162784
> *I'm A New member, So This Is A Perfect Way To Introduce Myself.
> My Name's  Juan. What's Up Everyone? Well You'll Hear More From Me As Soon As I Finish A Few Of My Projects!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: welcome holme's


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

Sergio


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

David


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Oddly enough, Ryan.


:biggrin:


----------



## B's Custom (Mar 31, 2006)

Ron


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

luisito santa rosa


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

Tyler :cheesy:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

Sammie..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Brian


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

Eddie G. L

WUZ UP , LAYITLOW MODELER'S


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

Ben


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

Daniel


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Apr 1 2006, 07:40 PM~5163071
> *Oddly enough, Ryan.
> :biggrin:
> *


nuh-uh!! that's my name!! :angry: 

you must go by "Mr. Fizzle" from now on, to avoid any confusion :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

My real name is Shawn. But my friends have been calling me Pokey for so long that I go by Pokey more than I do my real name.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FRED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Mi Nombre es: *Roberto Jose Nicholas Ordonez Jr AKA BETO.*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

David


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

My name is Armando Flores from Burnank California


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 1 2006, 09:06 PM~5163535
> *nuh-uh!! that's my name!!  :angry:
> 
> you must go by "Mr. Fizzle" from now on, to avoid any confusion  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Mr. Fizzle it is lol


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

Victor :wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Apr 2 2006, 12:10 AM~5164258
> *Victor :wave:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: im on to you fucker i know your kind lol :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Apr 1 2006, 07:58 PM~5163313
> *Eddie G. L
> 
> WUZ UP , LAYITLOW MODELER'S
> *


sup homie :wave:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

sonny


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Apr 2 2006, 12:14 AM~5164266
> *:roflmao: im on to you fucker i know your kind lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm Shawn, aka Sleepy, aka Big Pain In Da Ass lol.


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

WILLIAM


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

Nate :biggrin:


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

Danny  :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Jeroen de Vries...in english it becomes Jerome deVries.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

armando aka mondo


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Jesse


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

ola,lol this name is real fucked up when you hear the rest of it :biggrin: .


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Will :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Apr 2 2006, 10:37 AM~5165273
> *Will  :biggrin:
> *


whats up will my name is will too! :biggrin:


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

O= O'christian
J= Justin
D=Demiere


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Apr 1 2006, 05:08 PM~5162692
> *my real name is rob.
> *


I second that.


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

For Demiere you can just say DEE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Travis :biggrin:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 1 2006, 09:06 PM~5163535
> *nuh-uh!! that's my name!!  :angry:
> 
> you must go by "Mr. Fizzle" from now on, to avoid any confusion  :biggrin:
> *


Couldn't you have come up with something less, gay??


ahahah :roflmao:


----------



## wiseguy808 (Feb 3, 2006)

Real name is walter


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Apr 2 2006, 01:42 PM~5165825
> *Couldn't you have come up with something less, gay??
> ahahah  :roflmao:
> *


I think it fits you nicely :biggrin: lmfao


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

young charles


----------



## HIJO DEL REY (Oct 10, 2005)

CARLOS JAVIER , FROM >>>> PUERTO RICO :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIJO DEL REY_@Apr 2 2006, 01:12 PM~5165945
> *CARLOS JAVIER    FROM  >>>>  PUERTO RICO  :biggrin:
> *


where in Puerto rico


----------



## HIJO DEL REY (Oct 10, 2005)

SOUTH SIDE, LA PERLA DEL SUR , P O N C E


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Gil :wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

what it do , im bobby


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

:biggrin: DAVE :biggrin: That's not my kid, I think it's yours!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Apr 2 2006, 01:51 PM~5166117
> *:biggrin:  DAVE  :biggrin:  That's not my kid, I think it's yours!!
> *


lol thats Frodo's kid


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIJO DEL REY_@Apr 2 2006, 01:13 PM~5165952
> *SOUTH SIDE,  LA PERLA DEL SUR ,  P O N C E
> *


La Capital Vieja,Barranquitas.


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

roger like on the police radio: roger that! :biggrin:


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

My name is Jay :wave:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

my name is Agustin AKA cholo


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Ian


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Apr 1 2006, 08:08 PM~5162692
> *my real name is rob.
> *


bullshit MY name is rob!


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

David ORTEGA JR


----------



## Plastic Creations (Aug 31, 2005)

Dan :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

O'christian and my friend Justin


----------



## NONSENCE-RIDER (Mar 3, 2006)

my name is Adam......


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NONSENCE-RIDER_@Apr 3 2006, 11:56 AM~5171268
> *my name is Adam......
> *


lyea my name is <ADAM> lol


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

Calirider, aka Hoppingmad

real name George.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ben


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

aka Renato


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 2 2006, 01:00 PM~5165896
> *I think it fits you nicely  :biggrin:  lmfao
> *


this goofy bugger.. :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

Billie Joe.but some people BJ.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Rick S.


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

Billy


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

my name is brandon


----------



## idahoballin (Dec 12, 2005)

my name is mike aka idahoballin born in compton raised in idaho


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Rod likes lolows! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Zack


----------



## DONTBEFOOLED (Jul 25, 2005)

D.J. JAMIE J-ROCK :thumbsup:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

john n mumblez210 is adrian but we call him gaydrian or gay pigeon or just plain pigeon 







chi low council


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Apr 7 2006, 02:01 PM~5197585
> *john n mumblez210 is adrian but we call him gaydrian or gay pigeon or just plain pigeon
> chi low council
> *



and im dj shy on the tables aka mr.silent


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS+Apr 7 2006, 02:01 PM~5197585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: well you said a mouth full there :biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

LMAO THANKS 4 POINTING DAT OUT NOW ME SHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

MR. BIGGS, THE MODEL BUILDER" MC.MENACE THE RAPPER". BIG ANTHONY THE PERSON !


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

Meh Name is Victor... AkA Magic AkA MagicNarcosis AkA BIGBIRD!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Micah
LaRon
Kelly

Ya'll are lucky. I don't let alot of people know my REAL name..


----------



## Sky. (Mar 30, 2006)

My name is _Nathan Columbo Blackwell_


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 1 2006, 08:51 PM~5163757
> *FRED
> *


He means Freddy girl :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MODEL LORD_@Apr 11 2006, 01:21 PM~5221105
> *He means Freddy girl :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THANKS MIJA. I MEAN JEREMY!!!.LOL


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I see alot of new peeps up in here so thought id bump this thread and get some details


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

Im Billy and Im an alchoholic :cheesy: lmao just playin  my name is Billy though... :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Nick


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

Chris, a.k.a. Big Chri$ uffin: ,from CHACKBAY, LA!!!!!

STR8 OUT DA SWAMPS YA HEARD....... :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

my real name is JR


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

MY NAME IS CARLOS.IM MOSTLY HERE JUST READING AND BUYING STUFF FROM BETO.COOL GUY. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1phatxb (May 19, 2006)

Big Rob


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@May 25 2006, 08:00 PM~5497279
> *my real name is JR
> *


I know someone named JR. Where you from?


----------



## voodoo427 (Jan 10, 2006)

charles.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

My real name is Tom :cheesy:


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

Eddie


----------



## ICEMAN696 (Mar 29, 2006)

Names Derek. Also a new member.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

my real name 

David Irwin !

Better check my police record now get to the back of the bus ! BOY i will slap you silly COME ON LETS GO !

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MARINATE AKA EDDIE!


----------



## T-bone15 (Apr 2, 2006)

my real name is Teh'Ron


----------



## 1960 chevy (Apr 26, 2006)

Whats up im new here too my name is Juan i love comin here for tips and all kinds of shit and Minidreams love that 96 ss :thumbsup: cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

drop the info![/i]


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 13 2006, 06:02 PM~6166176
> *drop the info![/i]
> *




I guess this goes for me to LOL

BiggC aka Chirs Lewis :wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

SCOOBY SNACKS aka Edgar Fernandez :tongue:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

benny blanco from the bronx


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Sep 13 2006, 05:26 PM~6166312
> *benny blanco from the bronx
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

mine is Pablo


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Armen


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

JUNIOR


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

my real name is ISMAEL, but all my friend and family call me SMILEY. I've had that since i was born. You'll never here any of my family, friends, coworkers call me by my real name, name just stuck too me.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

MY NAME IS TONY MONATANA. I AM A POLITICAL REFUGEE.


----------



## Ram2003 (Apr 3, 2006)

Francisco Cabral


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Gaylord Phocker


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

but really Bob Black......thought my signature said it.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 13 2006, 04:53 PM~6166539
> *MY NAME IS TONY MONATANA. I AM A POLITICAL REFUGEE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Sep 13 2006, 04:57 PM~6166590
> *Gaylord Phocker
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ram2003_@Sep 13 2006, 06:54 PM~6166551
> *Francisco Cabral
> *



you related to a Raymond Cabral? he would be an instructor of concrete.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 13 2006, 05:01 PM~6166610
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO REALY THAT'S MY NAME...




































OK,OK JUST TONY IS... :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 13 2006, 05:03 PM~6166631
> *NO REALY THAT'S MY NAME...
> OK,OK JUST TONY IS... :biggrin:
> *


lol and ur a POLITICAL REFUGEE :scrutinize:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

TREY HILL BUT I GO BY LIL SCARFACE


----------



## Ram2003 (Apr 3, 2006)

No


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Apr 2 2006, 12:10 AM~5164258
> *Victor  :scrutinize:
> :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

jeremy but every1 (even my dad) calls me southside....


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Apr 1 2006, 08:56 PM~5163495
> *Daniel
> *


  X2


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

EDUARDO HERE,MY FRIEND CALL ME EDDIE OR LALO,THE HOMIES ALL ME,PHSYCHO


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

hey im kinda new here i've posted one of my models but i well b porstin more soon anyways my name is brian ya'll can call me fatty if ya want :cheesy: :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ram2003_@Sep 13 2006, 06:13 PM~6166706
> *No
> *


YES :angry:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 13 2006, 04:53 PM~6166539
> *MY NAME IS TONY MONATANA. I AM A POLITICAL REFUGEE.
> *


My father was a yankee... jus like you.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

my name is chris 

and don't tell anybody but :ugh: 










im white :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 14 2006, 12:12 AM~6168763
> *my name is chris
> 
> and don't tell anybody but  :ugh:
> ...



LMFAO! damn that was funny! im white too homeboy!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

MY NAME IS CHRIS TOO BUT IM MEXICANO.


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Christian Fouquet (yes my second name is french but im from germany)


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's a riddle:

"Its that boy Sin Siete (Sin7), flip it upside down, it'll mess with your mente"




























Luis


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Craven Moorehead

















LoL, Travis is my name.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

hey this is a great way to greet ppl by the way my name is 
jeff you can go me sheepman just ask awbcrazy why it started in his club big joke but its cool


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 14 2006, 06:49 AM~6170008
> *Here's a riddle:
> 
> "Its that boy Sin Siete (Sin7), flip it upside down, it'll mess with your mente"
> *


Luis?


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

my name is patrick 

that was a no brainer lol


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Sep 14 2006, 10:13 AM~6170995
> *Luis?
> *


Yep, Luis aka Sin7


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 21 2006, 07:38 AM~6216788
> *Yep, Luis aka Sin7
> *


wright the i in sin7 with an exlamation point, then it wurx perfectly


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Andre, my friends call me Dre, aka DJ Erase, aka Erase one the skumbag graf writer.


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

rolando


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Sep 21 2006, 10:39 AM~6217379
> *wright the i in sin7 with an exlamation point, then it wurx perfectly
> *


OH DAM ! I've been having that name for years and not once did i think of that !
No doubt, you are a Super King, KingSuper. :biggrin:


----------



## Blingy76 (May 19, 2006)

carlos is my name but my friends call me LOS :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 21 2006, 02:46 PM~6219120
> *OH DAM ! I've been having that name for years and not once did i think of that !
> No doubt, you are a Super King, KingSuper. :biggrin:
> *


Haha .... thanx hommie


----------



## chrisgsr (Jul 8, 2005)

chris here, most of my friends call me rabbit


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

ADRIAN BUT EVERYBODY CALLS ME PIGEON


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

my name is derrick aka D-rick


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Hector Flores


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Sep 27 2006, 07:53 PM~6259604
> *Hector Flores
> *


what up Hector, long time. Still doing the hopper thing? Unpack those builds yet?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hey yall. Im Darren. 
If yall care. :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Im Vinnie For all who dont know........


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

my name is william - aka billy


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvelko702_@Sep 29 2006, 12:01 AM~6268984
> *my name is william - aka billy
> *


you have 2 first names?? :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 29 2006, 02:29 AM~6269130
> *you have 2 first names??  :dunno:
> *


arkansas ! All Hillbillys have 2 name Like Jon Bob ! Didnt you knoe that Chick o stick !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 29 2006, 12:31 AM~6269135
> *arkansas ! All Hillbillys have 2 name  Like Jon Bob ! Didnt you knoe that Chick o stick !
> *



lol naw been on tha west coast all my life dont know nuthin bout them darn hillbillys


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

MY NAME IS JUAN J HINOJOZA.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

TREY HILL


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

BEFORE I CUT YOUR FUCKING STRINGS! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

my name is Linc, short for Lincoln


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Im Mitch


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

derrick


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Once again it is roll call bitches :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

MITCHELL TAYLOR MOORE













PRESENT


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Rafael Santiago 

HERE


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Aaron Garcia


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Zack Mutha Fuggin Felix :biggrin: :cheesy: hno: :


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ROBERTO JOSE NICHOLAS ORDONEZ JR a.k.a. BETO


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 27 2007, 02:47 PM~7101984
> *Once again it is roll call bitches  :biggrin:
> *


they call me mikey bitches  :biggrin: 




























oh yeah and that spanish word for present :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

IM CHRIS. WHATS UP?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Chris


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

Tyler :cheesy:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

daniel boone zapato chancleta arelano gutierrez lobo chingon


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

WILLIE TREY HILL THE III






aka trey


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Im Dennis From Los Angeles


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

im paul


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

i'm GEO


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 27 2007, 03:28 PM~7102216
> *daniel boone zapato chancleta arelano gutierrez lobo chingon
> *


huh :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

some of yall know my name...

but its kevin...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

My name's Vidal


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

name is Rodolfo.....AKA Rudy..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 27 2007, 02:08 PM~7102462
> *My name's Vidal
> *


but we call him polo for some reason..


----------



## MRE-50L (Jan 25, 2007)

Dave


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Damn I've been here for a lil minute....my name is Adam


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Tony :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

mine is shannon!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MINE IS MARK!


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm Rob


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

my name is thumper i like bass thats why they call me thumper


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 27 2007, 08:35 PM~7104340
> *my name is thumper i like bass  thats why they call me thumper
> *


r u sure they wernt callin ya thumper cuz ur bf bangin ur head off the wall :dunno: :cheesy: j/k man...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 27 2007, 07:50 PM~7104446
> *r u sure they wernt callin ya thumper cuz ur bf bangin ur head off the wall :dunno: :cheesy: j/k man...
> *


:0 I'M HIS BF RODIS MY NAME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 27 2007, 11:52 PM~7106071
> *:0 I'M HIS BF RODIS MY NAME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 27 2007, 10:53 PM~7106079
> *:roflmao:
> *


NAH J/K BIGDOGG323, BUT ON THE REALS MY NAME IS ROD


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup rod.......


----------



## xtraoner (Oct 28, 2006)

Primitivo Chaparro........ everyone calls me Primo.......


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

chris k, from iowa


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the names Brian, B for short.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

john....

some people call me bigg mack....

so whatever is good, just call me it..


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jan 28 2007, 10:14 AM~7107821
> *john....
> 
> some people call me bigg mack....
> ...


okie dokie mickey d's :biggrin:


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Xander.... 



Most people call me X.


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

my real name is john but i go by johnjohn


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

BIG EDDIE!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 28 2007, 10:16 AM~7107831
> *okie dokie mickey d's :biggrin:
> *



lol. thats how i got my nickname lol, 

i used to work at mickey d's

and im big so they called me that !!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

my name is bigdogg everybody calls me bigdogg shit is that my name.anyways my name is


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

aighty, nickname Phatz or tha phatman real name Jordan
Im in calgary alberta canada


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Vinnie aka The Viscious
From New York originly now in COLORADO!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

HI MY REAL NAME IS COREY MALCOLM AKA BIG C ON STREETZ :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

MR JOE MORALES


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ted.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I'M KINDA NEW IN HERE AND ALL THE STUFF I SEEN IS FUCKIN AWSOME AND WOULD LIKE TO DO THIS WITH A MODEL SOME DAY LIKE TOMMOROW :biggrin: . BUT MY NAMES BETO.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 27 2007, 03:49 PM~7103098
> *but we call him polo for some reason..
> *


 :biggrin: Polo's my last name but it's cool I'll go by polo :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

don b jr from edmonton alberta canada


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Shit there is actualy a few people on here from the great white north..


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

Justin frost aka iceman aka frosty aka justintheghost from winnipeg Manitoba


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

im new here but my name is chris


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

Mike or Michael


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i think i replied to this before, but just in case it's Guantanamo Legsoup :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

big phil


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

A.K.A Glitch sup Phil :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

yeah that happens when you have six i-net screens open at once


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm just fucking with ya


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NAME IS ....GAY.... BUT IM KNOWN AS PIGEON


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 6 2007, 04:23 PM~7192352
> *NAME IS ....GAY.... BUT IM KNOWN AS PIGEON
> *



:wave: whats up gay


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 6 2007, 05:27 PM~7192403
> *:wave: whats up gay
> *


JUST A JOKE NAME IS ADRIAN BUT EVERYBODY CALLS ME PIGEON


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 6 2007, 04:30 PM~7192426
> *JUST A JOKE NAME IS ADRIAN BUT EVERYBODY CALLS ME PIGEON
> *



i know :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 6 2007, 05:31 PM~7192450
> *i know :biggrin:
> *


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

My Name is Tyler


----------



## sinister (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 13 2006, 10:12 PM~6168763
> *my name is chris
> 
> and don't tell anybody but  :ugh:
> ...



My name is Cory and I'm a white boy from Wyoming!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 6 2007, 07:23 PM~7192352
> *NAME IS ....GAY.... BUT IM KNOWN AS PIGEON
> *


how come they call u pigeon


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Feb 7 2007, 07:08 PM~7202769
> *how come they call u pigeon
> *


LOOK AT HIM


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

tony montana...i am a politcal refugee.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

what tony friend that was shot that's who i am


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Feb 7 2007, 09:15 PM~7204227
> *what tony friend that was shot that's who i am
> *


manolo.


----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)

Pappi, but you can call me daddy! :roflmao:


----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHANTOM_@Feb 7 2007, 09:28 PM~7204370
> *Pappi, but you can call me daddy! :roflmao:
> *


J/K it's Raymond


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Names Ryan, but everyone that met me calls me Gonzo (even got my kids calling me that), and nope my last name isn't Gonzales :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Bump!!!! By T-jay uffin:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

Kristian Diaz


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Julio Iglacius


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)

MI NAME IS RODRIGO FROM AGUASCALIENTES MEXICO


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

MI NOMBRE ES ROLANDO MOTA uffin: uffin: NAH J/K FIGURE IT OUT.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by diorwamp_@Feb 27 2007, 08:35 PM~7368493
> *MI NAME IS RODRIGO FROM AGUASCALIENTES MEXICO
> *


Y YO DE PURO MICHOACAN COMPA!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 29 2007, 09:33 PM~7123684
> *:biggrin: Polo's my last name but it's cool I'll go by polo :biggrin:
> *


its all good lil homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

Quay


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIO ESTRADA_@Feb 27 2007, 08:42 PM~7368550
> *MI NOMBRE ES ROLANDO MOTA uffin:  uffin: NAH J/K FIGURE IT OUT.
> *


THATS MY PRIMOS LAST NAME :biggrin:


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

MY NAME IS ANTIGO MONTOYA. YOU KILLED MY FATHER, PREPARE TO DIE.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Feb 28 2007, 12:32 PM~7373504
> *MY NAME IS ANTIGO MONTOYA. YOU KILLED MY FATHER, PREPARE TO DIE.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Kick it for some of the new faces round here!!!!


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: Marius


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

whas up


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Names'BYRAN


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 9 2007, 10:53 PM~7871555
> *Names'BYRAN
> *



is this another alter ego that belongs to SBC and CARLA ! cuz you seem to be doin the same stuff that they do !


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

name is HOODSTAR!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Listen,my real name is byran deal with it.I don't have to have a fake name alright.Cut the bullshit


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Hey 13x7forlife who ass is that?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 9 2007, 11:16 PM~7871749
> *Listen,my real name is byran deal with it.I don't have to have a fake name alright.Cut the bullshit
> *


Well ! the same type of response they would have replied with ! so ! looks like we have another basket case here fellas ! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

welcome abord "Bryan"  :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 9 2007, 10:18 PM~7871762
> *Hey 13x7forlife who ass is that?
> *


Yo Momma's  :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 9 2007, 11:28 PM~7871865
> *Yo Momma's  :cheesy:
> *


smack that up on the floor ! smack that up give me more ! LOL !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 9 2007, 10:29 PM~7871878
> *smack  that    up  on  the  floor  !  smack  that  up  give  me  more  ! LOL !
> *


Lmfao I see you winning and grinning up on da pole!!!!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

It's cool im going to keep my cool,Listen project59 to me you are a cool person ok.Don't talk about my mother.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 9 2007, 10:31 PM~7871890
> *It's cool im going to keep my cool,Listen project59 to me you are a cool person ok.Don't talk about my mother.
> *


 :roflmao: Easy Meow tis jus a joke!!!! hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 9 2007, 11:31 PM~7871884
> *Lmfao I see you winning and grinning up on da pole!!!!
> *


i see you lookin at me and you already know ! :0


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Keep on mini


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 9 2007, 09:35 PM~7871922
> *Keep on mini
> *


Yeah Min, you better watch your ass! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 9 2007, 11:35 PM~7871922
> *Keep on mini
> *


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

lol!! :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

I see you got jokes


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Im still the man


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BOY I WILL RUN OVER YOU !


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

You can't run over a damn thing


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 9 2007, 11:54 PM~7872092
> *You can't run over a damn thing
> *



show me what you got to stop me ! You haven't brought shit ! And if you step to me be ready for this !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Be ready 4 these nutz in your mouth :nono: :tears: :worship:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

wow..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 10 2007, 12:08 AM~7872221
> *Be ready 4 these nutz in your mouth  :nono:  :tears:  :worship:
> *



What ? you thought your moms pussy was on you face ! but it was just a fish !


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

yeah your girlfriend fish


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

think if I was new and tried to call someone out, it wouldn't be one of the biggest builders on here. 




BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

damn :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 10 2007, 12:13 AM~7872252
> *yeah your girlfriend fish
> *


i got some thing for you girlfriend right here !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 9 2007, 10:14 PM~7872259
> *BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF! BUILD OFF!</span> </span>
> *




winner gets the montemans girl friends fish


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

For one i don't have a girlfriend.I don't need them,but i do fuck girls that are friends.Seeeeeeeee the difference BITCH.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh: :uh: you just don't know who you want to talk shit to do ya? no girl friend having mofo. Probaly live at home in mommys house. You know what I think?....................





















....................


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

lowandbeyond i have a montecarlo that im finta build.Let's see if this DUMBASS is up to it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 10 2007, 12:19 AM~7872286
> *For one i don't have a girlfriend.I don't need them,but i do fuck girls that are friends.Seeeeeeeee the difference BITCH.
> *



Just cuz your sister talks to you doesn't mean she's your freind and you shouldn't be having sex with some in across the hall !

i think you would have a better date with this !


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

What do you thinh Hooooooooo


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

My sister does not live with me.Get yo facts right


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Minis gonna hand you your ass little boy.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmmmmm someone break this fool off......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 10 2007, 12:22 AM~7872309
> *lowandbeyond i have a montecarlo that im finta build.Let's see if this DUMBASS is up to it.
> *



LOL! DICK SMACK !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

LOL Mini's sending him home with his tail between his legs.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 10 2007, 12:25 AM~7872337
> *My sister does not live with me.Get yo facts right
> *



so your not saying you dont bang your sister ! You just letting us know you go across town not across the hall ! THANKS ! 


Oh and i seen a pic of your family get togethers !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 9 2007, 10:26 PM~7872351
> *LOL!    DICK  SMACK !
> *


ooooooohhhh someone just got served before he could even try...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Vengence lots not forget the locked up 1 either ! LOL !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 9 2007, 10:31 PM~7872393
> *Vengence    lots  not  forget  the  locked  up  1  either ! LOL !
> *


lol he should have to compete against me first..... :biggrin: 

if he beats me then he would have to work his way up the ladder....

by the time he got to you he would never wanna build again....:biggrin: .....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

This foolio doesn't seriously think he can take Mini, does he?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 10 2007, 12:33 AM~7872405
> *lol he should have to compete against me first..... :biggrin:
> 
> if he beats me then he would have to work his way up the ladder....
> ...



you know its always the new kids !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

bbwwwwwhahahahahhahaha fuckin test tube babies.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 9 2007, 10:36 PM~7872428
> *This foolio doesn't seriously think he can take Mini, does he?
> *


thats like me takin on mini....


although i aint that stupid.......

but thats what it compares too..


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Im not going to build a show car.im giong to build a montecarlo dancer.
By the way if you was smart you would have 87 tailights to make a LS DUMBASS.And plus i have seen better.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 9 2007, 10:36 PM~7872432
> *you  know  its  always  the  new  kids  !
> *


at least you didnt have that trouble with me.. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 9 2007, 10:40 PM~7872453
> *Im not going to build a show car.im giong to build a montecarlo dancer.
> By the way if you was smart you would have 87 tailights to make a LS DUMBASS.And plus i have seen better.
> *


then shut ya mouth and fuckin build it......

you think you so hot build it and shut us up.otherwise shut the fuck up...plain and simple.....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

remember im themonteman i know everthing about montecarlos.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 9 2007, 10:42 PM~7872465
> *then shut ya mouth and fuckin build it......
> 
> you think you so hot build it and shut us up.otherwise shut the fuck up...plain and simple.....
> *



:0 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 9 2007, 10:42 PM~7872466
> *remember im themonteman i know everthing about montecarlos.
> *


and your point...?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 10 2007, 12:40 AM~7872453
> *Im not going to build a show car.im giong to build a montecarlo dancer.
> By the way if you was smart you would have 87 tailights to make a LS DUMBASS.And plus i have seen better.
> *



easy to talk shit homie when you havent showed anything ! 



but sence you feel like a dancer hopper here comes street dust ! 


















































and if you still want to go MONO TU MONO! 


READ THE PLATES YOUNGBLOOD !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 9 2007, 10:44 PM~7872473
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


what the hell that mean?


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

The only real person in here besides me is Pokey.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 10 2007, 12:47 AM~7872492
> *The only real person in here besides me is Pokey.
> *



I just pinched my self and it hurt ! does that mean i am real also ?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Please don't bring me into this shit!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 10 2007, 12:47 AM~7872492
> *The only real person in here besides me is Pokey.
> *



look POKEY ANT REAL ! i got PROOF !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 9 2007, 10:48 PM~7872506
> *I    just  pinched  my  self  and  it  hurt !  does  that  mean  i  am  real  also ?
> *


bahahahahaha 

i guess that makes 2 of us...... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 9 2007, 10:49 PM~7872511
> *look  POKEY  ANT    REAL  !  i got    PROOF !
> 
> 
> ...


the only reason you dont see my character in that as im the one behind the camera...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 9 2007, 10:46 PM~7872489
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> what the hell that mean?
> *


you told the fuck to STFU. I thought that pic would fit perfectly.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

When i mean dance i mean tear it up.Not no show car bull shit.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 9 2007, 10:51 PM~7872525
> *you told the fuck to STFU.  I thought that pic would fit perfectly.
> *


ah ok... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   


just remember it aint nice to confuse the shortest member of the night crew.....  

i tend to destroy things.... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOW ! you cant say shit ! your not real either !


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

You can't destroy shit


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 9 2007, 10:53 PM~7872544
> *LOW !  you  cant  say  shit !  your  not  real  either !
> 
> 
> ...



I look really baked!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

You don't know what i am.Don't asume shit,you need to ask before you start talkin


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, see, I ain't real, I'm a little plastic dude with a big black dildo draped over my shoulder! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

and just so the monte man knows all the other NON REAL MEMBERS ! 


















and when every you feel your ready MOMMYPAN ! the gang of LIL stick together !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 9 2007, 10:55 PM~7872556
> *You don't know what i am.Don't asume shit,you need to ask before you start talkin
> *


OK SO YOURE A HESHE THAT THINKS YOU BIG N BAD AND OBVIOUSLY DONT KNOW NOT TO FUCK WITH THE NIGHT CREW IN HERE,

BESIDES AINT IT PAST YA BEDTIME LIL BOY......


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

WOW your fuckin point


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 10 2007, 12:56 AM~7872558
> *Yeah, see, I ain't real, I'm a little plastic dude with a big black dildo draped over my shoulder! :biggrin:
> *



that give BLACK JACK a whole new meaning ! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 9 2007, 10:55 PM~7872553
> *I look really baked!!   :biggrin:
> *



shit I am baked!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

ya'll don' know who i am


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 10 2007, 12:59 AM~7872581
> *shit I am baked!   I'm gonna go wake montemans mommy up and have her cook me something to munch on!  I feel like some pink taco.
> *



Dang Is the * Y * open this early ??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 9 2007, 10:59 PM~7872581
> *shit I am baked!  I'm gonna go wake montemans mommy up and have her cook me something to munch on!  I feel like some pink taco.
> *


well i just got done with her,so you might wanna tell her to pull the anal beads out first just make sure she goes outside and you have the hose ready this time,that bathroom stank after the last time.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 9 2007, 11:00 PM~7872588
> *Dang  Is  the  Y    open  this  early ??
> *



24/7


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

mini check ya pm box......


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Listen no dick below don't talk about my mother.She just passed away last week.Like i said know what you talkin about be4 you say it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*LOL*!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 9 2007, 11:03 PM~7872619
> *LOL!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 10 2007, 01:03 AM~7872612
> *Listen no dick below don't talk about my mother.She just passed away last week.Like i said know what you talkin about be4 you say it
> *


ON the real ! if she just pass i want to say i am sorry to hear that but if you B/Sing about some shit like that you need to kill your self !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 9 2007, 11:03 PM~7872612
> *Listen no dick below don't talk about my mother.She just passed away last week.Like i said know what you talkin about be4 you say it
> *


hmmmm i thought she felt kinda limp last night........


















on a serious note sorry bout your loss i recently buried my grandpa.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Hey vengence im also sorry to hear that.But these fools don't know how it feels to see yo own mother die.I not disrespectin ya'll club,but all this shit got started because they thought i was makin up a name.BYRAN is my real name,he just got mad because i told him to cut the shit thats all.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

What is that?I hope you is not going to start talkin shit


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

thats sad man.... sorry to hear that.... jus know all of our loved ones that have passed are with us in spirit and are somewhere watchin us.... sucks that nothin last forever.... but i thank god for whats here in my life now and what i can still see....  , by the way my name Luiz for the topics record


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i hear ya on the name mine is kevin.....


and you wanna talk about someone close dyin in front of you,try having the one you love die in your arms...


true i was only 15 at the time,but you wanna talk about fuckin someone up....

i had my girl die in my arms from an overdose......


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Hey vengence i hope i don't sound like a little girl but i want to end the voilence,This is enough.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn you're not on a good start here.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Hey BIGGC they started it,now im finishing it


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 9 2007, 11:39 PM~7872767
> *Hey BIGGC they started it,now im finishing it
> *


The way I see it, you started it, because you couldn't take a joke.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman+May 9 2007, 11:34 PM~7872743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope, he's not. I don't know what started it? I just come into the middle of it and he was calling Mini out. I had to join the fun. 

But dude, We don't have a clue who you are, never seen nothin from ya. I would suggest you show us some models ot something. We cool. You just got to follow the rules and build. 

Now, I'm sorry to hear your mom passed.  Post edited I posted.


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

good


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

True that true that,i am new to thia site im about to buy a 86 montecalo ss and convert it into a LS.I am going to turn it into a dancer no insides but i am going to put a DONKS cadillac motor in it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

but anyways to get back to this topic. most the guys know, but names Travis.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Name is Byran


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

MY NAME IS



ZZZZZZ ZZZZ ZZZZZZ ZZZack :0


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

good to meet u bryan... and zzzzzzzzzzzzzaaackkkk.... well kinda know zack...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

good 2 meet you too txfleetwood82


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

koo i had posted my name on the page before this one with sorrow to ur passed luv'd ones... name is luiz


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

my bad luiz


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

<<<< Gilbert......


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 10 2007, 01:05 AM~7872919
> *my bad luiz
> *


n/p bro  .......... wut up gilbert


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup yall...

MY NAME IS KEVIN.....BUT SOME JUST CALL ME LIL CHUCKY..


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

wut up kev... y they call u lil chucky?


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Fa sho lil chucky uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@May 10 2007, 12:29 AM~7873032
> *wut up kev... y they call u lil chucky?
> *


because i look really young due to a genetic disorder,and i like to play with knives....

and i laugh like him on occasion..


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Dam


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

haha... okay... yeah bro i think i seenur pic on a another thread talkin about ur diso. nah not say u look like chucky but i remember u talkin bout ur diso. come to think of it i think it was ur olds topic.... think i left one on there too... dnt remember


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Heu Gilbert what is this?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@May 10 2007, 12:35 AM~7873050
> *haha... okay... yeah bro i think i seenur pic on a another thread talkin about ur diso.    nah not say u look like chucky but i remember u talkin bout ur diso.  come to think of it i think it was ur olds topic.... think i left one  on there too... dnt remember
> *


possible...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

JUST A REMINDER MY NAME IS FILIBERTO(DAMN I HATE MY REAL NAME) BUT GO BY BETO OR BIG VATO :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@May 10 2007, 01:29 AM~7873032
> *wut up kev... y they call u lil chucky?
> *


Cause it's childs play mutha fucka!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 10 2007, 10:47 AM~7874901
> *JUST A REMINDER MY NAME IS FILIBERTO BURRITOS(DAMN I HATE MY REAL NAME) BUT GO BY BETO OR BIG VATO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

<<< Raymundo Gomez

I go by :

Sacarías Michilinsky :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got to page 10, then just went to page 19...theres probably 1000 Brian's on here, so can go by either B boy, Beezee (dont fuckin ask) :biggrin: or jus' plain B....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 10 2007, 12:35 PM~7875206
> *i got to page 10, then just went to page 19...theres probably 1000 Brian's on here, so can go by either B boy, Beezee (dont fuckin ask) :biggrin:  or jus' plain B....
> *



Whats up B ! Atleast you build something the other Brians aren't doing ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 10 2007, 03:28 AM~7873029
> *whassup yall...
> 
> MY NAME IS KEVIN.....BUT JUST CALL ME ANDY.. Milonakis
> *


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

you talking bout me!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 10 2007, 10:44 AM~7875280
> *
> *


tyler ima get you...

better yet ill sick ya girl on you..... :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 10 2007, 06:18 PM~7878074
> *tyler ima get you...
> 
> better yet ill sick ya girl on you..... :biggrin:
> *


Dude have you seen his ol'lady???? :0 Like that'd be a threat!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2007, 09:53 AM~7874945
> *
> *


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

<<<<<<<<Anthony (aka) Kdogg


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 10 2007, 08:22 PM~7878971
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2007, 07:43 PM~7879157
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Shawn. a.k.a. Shawn

Yes I'm Irish, and no, I don't drink. So FUCK OFF!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 11 2007, 01:18 AM~7881078
> *Shawn. a.k.a. Shawn
> 
> Yes I'm Irish, and no, I don't drink. So FUCK OFF!!!
> *


Maaaaan you need a drink!!! I sence alot of hostelity up in here!!!! :wow: :yes:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 11 2007, 02:18 AM~7881078
> *Shawn. a.k.a. Shawn
> 
> Yes I'm Irish, and no, I don't drink. So FUCK OFF!!!
> *


at all i ve heard you say you been on here fucked up don't lie or was it something else. :scrutinize:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 10 2007, 07:19 PM~7878939
> *Dude have you seen his ol'lady???? :0 Like that'd be a threat!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


i can make it bad for him..... :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 10 2007, 07:22 PM~7878971
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

Shawn Heard from Silverton Oregon



(and I'm not irish)


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 11 2007, 04:46 PM~7885128
> *Shawn Heard from Silverton Oregon
> (and I'm not irish)
> *


whassup lil shawn......


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Well i'm Matt, but a lot of ppl call me Hawk Eye.........i don't knowwhy, but they do...........


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

do you like to prey on people


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 14 2007, 01:32 PM~7901207
> *do you like to prey on people
> *



no, my eyes are pretty good tho....maybe thats why....lol


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 14 2007, 02:34 PM~7901654
> *no, my eyes are pretty good tho....maybe thats why....lol
> *


SO U NEVER SAW UR NICKNAME COMING


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@May 14 2007, 03:45 PM~7902219
> *SO U NEVER SAW UR NICKNAME COMING
> *



i guess not.....lol


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Damn


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

That's Big Bear Mark and David....steelers all tha way..


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 14 2007, 04:06 PM~7902345
> *i guess not.....lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Ponce DeLeon


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

you have alot of names


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

jeremy mathis aka jermbug aka Big J


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, at least that...really i dunno what the hell im building half the time, usually i just stare at it, and stare at it some more til i either get so damn bored with it or i get lost in translation with that i was building in the first fuckin place that i give up and put it back on the shelve for me to stare at some other day....lol :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 22 2007, 08:16 PM~7959379
> *yeah, at least that...really i dunno what the hell im building half the time, usually i just stare at it, and stare at it some more til i either get so damn bored with it or i get lost in translation with that i was building in the first fuckin place that i give up and put it back on the shelve for me to stare at some other day....lol :dunno:  :banghead:
> *


start reading more,the pics in the magazines will give you ideas..


----------



## luxurylemans (May 11, 2007)

My name is Cliff :biggrin: Nice to meet y'all. :thumbsup: This place is full of great model builders....... :worship: I hope to be good too.......soon


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

welcome..


----------



## luxurylemans (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 23 2007, 07:42 AM~7961800
> *welcome..
> *


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit, i got tons of Minitruckin, Street-truckin and tailgate mags layin round....its too damn bad they're so freggin outdated. Guess i need to resubscribe again someday. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 23 2007, 11:53 PM~7967173
> *shit, i got tons of Minitruckin, Street-truckin and tailgate mags layin round....its too damn bad they're so freggin outdated.  Guess i need to resubscribe again someday. :uh:
> *


man, i havent even gotten this months mini truckin yet, and its almost a new month :angry:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

gawd damn, i havent seen a new subscription of minitruckin in 2 years, its like they ferget to ship em to ATL or some shit. All i get are street trucks or those thick ass Truckin mags that are full of BS


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 24 2007, 12:44 AM~7967545
> *gawd damn, i havent seen a new subscription of minitruckin in 2 years, its like they ferget to ship em to ATL or some shit.  All i get are street trucks or those thick ass Truckin mags that are full of BS
> *


prolly cuz ur year subscription is up, lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah prolly... :dunno:


----------



## 63impala_obsession (Feb 6, 2007)

Steve what's up LiL


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jan 27 2007, 03:06 PM~7102822
> *name is Rodolfo.....AKA Rudy..
> *


ORALE VATO-THATS ONE OF MY WORKERS NAME AND I ALSO NICKNAMED HIM RUDY CAUSE HE A SHORT FUKER.(REFERENCE TO THE MOVIE) WHEN EVER HE STARTS WORKIN FAST MY OTHER HELPERS AND I START CHANTING RUDY RUDY RUDY. AT FIRST HE NEVER GOT IT UNTIL HE SAW THE MOVIE, AND NOW HE GETS A KICK OUT OF IT TOO. ANYWAY MI NOMBRE ES MARIO ESTRADA. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## P-Rico (May 29, 2007)

Edwin here, from south east Pennsylvania


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

wecome 2LIL


----------



## P-Rico (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jun 2 2007, 11:02 PM~8030444
> *wecome 2LIL
> *


Thanks


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

bueno, Leonardo DiCaprio Gonzalez


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 2 2007, 10:08 PM~8030788
> *bueno, Leonardo DiCaprio Gonzalez
> *


Hi, i'm steve dave.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

HOODSTAR FROM TUCSON, AZ


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

HOODSTAR FROM TUCSON, AZ


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

HOODSTAR FROM TUCSON, AZ


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

HOODSTAR FROM TUCSON, AZ


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

HOODSTAR FROM TUCSON, AZ


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 2 2007, 11:12 PM~8030819
> *HOODSTAR FROM TUCSON, AZ
> *


Let me guess, you're Hoodstar From Tucson, Az??? :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Manuel~From Casa Grande, Az


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

JOJO from da hood n' CPT, KILLA CALI


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Jimmy Chonga from N.O., NE pork skins and chicken grease biatch!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

andy from tampa bay, FL


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 3 2007, 12:20 AM~8030853
> *Let me guess, you're Hoodstar From Tucson, Az???  :biggrin:
> *


i dont think he is, i think thats a nickname :biggrin: i thought it was REAL NAMES :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im robbin hood













































































bcuz im robbin you and im from the hood.........:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Im rick james b1tch!

nah, Mike from Canada eh


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

hell......everyone is say their name and where they are from.....


MAtt Dale from stamping ground, Kentucky(also known as BUM FUCK EGYPT)

..and yes.....we do have a toilet.....lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jun 3 2007, 02:05 PM~8033470
> *hell......everyone is say their name and where they are from.....
> MAtt Dale from stamping ground, Kentucky(also known as BUM FUCK EGYPT)
> 
> ...


why,if you need to know me you know my name...and where im from is on my info....


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

what............. all i meant was every1 else is saying where they are from, so i thought i would 2


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Play nice kids!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 3 2007, 07:21 PM~8034403
> *Play nice kids!
> *


yah play nice kids for daddy give ya a spankin. :buttkick: :nono: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

It's time again to anti up New Fish.... :werd:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ROBERTO JOSE NICHOLAS ORDONEZ JR. A.K.A beto


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Charles Edward Gardner


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

NICE TO MEET EVERYONE...WHO'S NEXT.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

BIGGDEEE aka BIG D! aka *D* or just Dennis :biggrin:


----------



## aeazy617 (Jul 12, 2007)

allen and i will be posting up some of my rides soon


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

john

17 uffin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Linc.




You can call me .. Linc.
 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Alot of yous know me already. 


Travis 

27 (well on the 21st) 26 right now for the techincal bitches 

born and raised in Indiana. :uh:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Whoopish!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

My name is Carlos


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

kevin


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 18 2007, 05:53 PM~8340013
> *BIGGDEEE aka BIG D! aka D or just Dennis  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

my names bryan meeks.. im from cairo, il.. im not the white family tho 

















































:uh:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 26 2007, 03:23 AM~9087374
> *my names bryan meeks.. im from cairo, il.. im not the white family tho
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

It's BYRAN


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

chris


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

MY NAME IS ARTURO ALVARADO IM FROM SANTA BARBARA CA. :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Dec 5 2007, 08:10 PM~9383673
> *MY NAME IS ARTURO ALVARADO IM FROM SANTA BARBARA CA. :wave:
> *



HEY Art ! Welcome to LIL ! And its great that your in with MasterPeices! Keep building and enjoying that bad ass Linc. your sporting ! 1 of my dream car s ! You need to talk Mondo into casting us 1 someday ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2007, 07:34 PM~9383942
> *HEY  Art  !  Welcome  to  LIL !  And  its  great    that  your  in  with  MasterPeices!    Keep    building  and  enjoying that  bad  ass  Linc.  your  sporting !  1  of  my  dream  car s  !  You  need  to  talk Mondo  into  casting  us  1  someday !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


hey thanks david LIL is a bad ass site and i already asked mando, but i think its about time to ask him again. hey bro you got some sweet rides posted, and man your collection is insane :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 5 2007, 11:29 AM~9381202
> *chris
> *


wow..... i always thought it was peter..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Dec 5 2007, 07:10 PM~9383673
> *MY NAME IS ARTURO ALVARADO IM FROM SANTA BARBARA CA. :wave:
> *


NICE....... U GOT THE SAME LAST NAME AS ME EXCEPT I'M 
FRANCISCO ALVARADO........ NICE TO MEET YOU ALL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

jeff 


nice to meet everyone!


from pittsburgh, about to put the beat down on some new england pats this week!


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

my real name is Robert but my friends call me RC not explaining why ..............ok i will my first name is Robert and my middle name starts with a C


----------



## dee q (Oct 17, 2007)

darius


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Alan

nice to be able to see everyones names, but what about faces?.... hno:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Chris ijzerman doh :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 25 2008, 12:38 AM~10499703
> *Alan
> 
> nice to be able to see everyones names, but what about faces?.... hno:
> *



theres a topic for that too. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 25 2008, 03:41 AM~10499721
> *theres a topic for that too.    :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah, i think i posted in it, damn, i need more sleep...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=375986&hl=


faces to the names topic.


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ricky from Long Island NY


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Jim From Lowell Mass


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

undead white boy = kevin morrison 
i live in fontucky (fontana) CA :wave:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Marcus from North Hollywood, CA. but living in Louisiana now! :uh:


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

mines john but everyone calls me johnny


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 10 2007, 09:47 AM~7874901
> *JUST A REMINDER MY NAME IS FILIBERTO(DAMN I HATE MY REAL NAME) BUT GO BY BETO OR BIG VATO AND I'M FROM CLOVIS, NEW MEXICO :biggrin:
> *


MARINATE YOU BETTER NOT SAY A WORD :angry:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

i don't think i posted my name, but if i didn't, it's andy...i'm from Las Crucez, new mexico but live in Florida...i might be going back in july!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Apr 25 2008, 11:50 AM~10502106
> *i don't think i posted my name, but if i didn't, it's andy...i'm from Las Crucez, new mexico but live in Florida...i might be going back in july!
> *


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

no one knows my real name cause i dont remember it (thats my excuse and im sticking to it :biggrin: )but every one i kno calls me chris ,aka gater,aka c lo,aka d,lo,aka syco,aka goon,aka daddy,and you guys kno me as dade :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol
:biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 25 2008, 07:01 PM~10504167
> *lol
> :biggrin:
> *



the cops have a hard time trust me :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

What are everyone else NICK NAMES!?




my homies call me iPod, because i am always rapping or singing random shit everywhere i go.....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 25 2008, 07:12 PM~10504244
> *What are everyone else alias's?
> my homies call me iPod, because i am always rapping or singing random shit everywhere i go.....
> *


alias must have been in affect more than 5 years


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 25 2008, 08:28 PM~10504333
> *alias must have been in affect more than 5 years
> *



okay, let me edit that... NICK NAMES!

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

Tony Montana and im from Cuba

cockaroach !!!


----------

